# What are my options?



## Dany98 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm a senior in college about to get my bachelor's degree in a couple months. I'm getting a BA in music. What I want to do with my degree is become a composer. I am taking a year off, though, because I didn't get accepted to the grad program I applied to. I applied to USC. Now I realize that that was a bad move, considering I am more interested in new music rather than film music. Next year I plan on applying to UC Berkeley, Indiana University, and maybe two others. The others include Cornell, Michigan, maybe Julliard, and maybe Princeton. I have research to do. Don't get the wrong idea. I am a hard working student and have actually taken grad courses in music at my current university. I'm well versed in the common practice period, the twentieth century, and post-tonal music. I have read a plethora of textbooks and have been composing for a while. I just didn't have enough time to really focus on my grad application the past year. My question is basically: What should I do in the mean time? Is there any way I can actually get paid to compose, or is that not an option for a young composer who only has a bacheror's degree? I plan on taking time after I graduate to work on my new grad application. I wouldn't mind teaching for a bit, but how would I do that? How would I be able to start getting known by other composers?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Dany98 said:


> Next year I plan on applying to UC Berkeley, Indiana University, and maybe two others. The others include Cornell, Michigan, maybe Julliard, and maybe Princeton. I have research to do.


Those schools all are extremely competitive to get into. Maybe you should consider applying to at least one middle-of-the-road school that you are absolutely sure you'll be accepted to in case none of your dream schools work out.



Dany98 said:


> My question is basically: What should I do in the mean time? Is there any way I can actually get paid to compose, or is that not an option for a young composer who only has a bacheror's degree? I plan on taking time after I graduate to work on my new grad application. I wouldn't mind teaching for a bit, but how would I do that? How would I be able to start getting known by other composers?


I don't know about making good $$ from composing without your getting into the commercial end of composition. As far as teaching, not many high school students are seeking private composition teachers (now if you teach applied lessons you'll make some money) and of course no college will hire you with only a BA. So my suggestion is to build your portfolio with new works for varied standard ensembles. I'd also suggest joining the Society of Composers, Inc (SCI) and apply for a performance at one of their regional meetings. But when doing so, don't be go overboard by neither assuming your piece(s) will automatically get accepted or by sending them a big, hard to play work.


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

It is very difficult to make money as a composer. Even in the world of film and commercial music, there is not enough work for everyone who is qualified and wants work. As a result, fess have been declining, and even well established "names" are hurting for work.

There is no money at all in art music from publishing or CD sales unless you become very, very famous.

The usual route is to try for a job in a university or college. You will need to be able to contribute to the musical community in more ways than just composing, i.e. performance skills, conducting skills, teaching theory or music history, etc. For a good paying university job you will be up against graduates from the top schools who are likely also excellent musicians on their primary instrument.

If you achieve some success, you can apply for a position as a "composer in residence" with an orchestra, which is the dream job for an active composer. At that point you might get commissions, or apply for government grants. 

A very few find a way to be popular, monetarily successful, and remain independent. I am thinking of someone like Eric Whitacre. Achieving that level of success for a composer is like winning the lottery. 

Are you good enough at your primary instrument to audition for an orchestral job? Have you thought about teaching band, orchestra or chorus in a community college or high school? If you can find any way at all to stay connected with the world of music while earning a living, you can continue to compose for your own satisfaction.


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

oh gosh teaching music in high school sounds like torture


----------

